# Does anyone know the name of this British Sci-fi/supernatural short?



## MaxSpender (May 27, 2012)

Hi,

I remember seeing a programme one afternoon on TV years ago (late 1980s I'm guessing). I'm sure it was a British show, and I think it was a one-off, not part of a series or anything. Also, it may not even have been as long as half an hour. I only saw about the last 10 minutes of it.

It was about a group of people trying to escape from some kind of malevolent force & reach the surface & the members of the group were slowly being killed off as the force caught up to them, until there were only two left - a man and a woman. The man had a handheld gadget that measured how close the force was to them & he was driving the woman crazy by constantly letting her know how close it was & how they had to keep heading upward. I think they entered what looked like an abandoned church & the only way they could find forward was to go down, which the man couldn't accept. Then he got bumped off, leaving the woman alone in the dark, with just a torch. She sat down in a chair & said, 'I just want to talk.' Then she was surrounded by what looked like the ghosts of young girls, running around her & then the doors opened, releasing her. So she was the only one spared in the end.

Do any of you guys remember it or know its name? It stuck in my mind & I'd love to see the whole thing one day.

Cheers


----------



## Marty Procter (Feb 22, 2017)

4 years later, did you ever discover the name of that film ????


----------

